# How to prevent water splash from the shower?



## stole (May 8, 2011)

As shown in the pictures, there is no shower curtain, or door. The water splashes out and wet the floor and wall every time I shower. Any suggestions on how to fix this problem? 
I simply can not find a shower curtain pole that bends over the shower in the big box stores.


----------



## Redwood (May 9, 2011)

Something like this on the glass side for mounting maybe?


----------



## CharlieO (May 9, 2011)

Get a standard wall mount rod, attach to one wall and hang the other end from the ceiling with a ceiling mount and put an end cap on it


----------



## stole (May 9, 2011)

guys, your ideas are great. Where can I buy these items, and what are they called.


----------



## stole (May 9, 2011)

Hi, guys, I just find a product called bandable shower curtain rod in the following link. 

Amazon.com: Bendable Shower Curtain Rod, White Finish: Home & Garden


Anybody used it before? Can I attach two pieces to form one long piece?


----------



## JImprovements (May 10, 2011)

I haven't used it, but it seems to have descent reviews.


----------



## CharlieO (May 10, 2011)

Looks a little cheesy but all depands on your budget.

The rods I showed you are just ceiling support rods for shower curtains

Ceiling Support w/ Flange - Polished Chrome


----------

